# Day Time Calling



## iHuntAndShoot (Nov 23, 2012)

I am a "noob" to the predator hunting world and would like to get into it. My cousin is a very good coyote hunter in new york. I will be hunting during the daytime in ohio. I'm not looking to break the bank so if we could keep the calls under $75 for all the necessary calls. I'm not looking for a $400 electronic call. I'm trying to call them out in the day because i dont have a spot light. Thanks for all of the help you can give me!


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

i like 2 use the flextone its been a good call 4 me best of all it dont cost that much


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Threre is a bunch of call makers right here, they will get you set up. Or StoneGod can teach you how to use a blade of grass and some rocks to get one...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to PT! Hand calls will certainly get you where you want to be for the price you are looking for. A decoy to go along with them would be even better. You can do that for under $75 pretty easy


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

+1 itzDirty, he even will show you how to use it...


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yep, itzDirty has some cool video on here!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh, and welcome to PT!

The video is under How I Use Open Reed


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum iHuntAndShoot !


----------

